# Cute adult sweater - pattern free



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

I got this in one of my newsletters this morning.

Free pattern and SO CUTE

http://library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1110406756948-33/Freedom+Sincere+Knitted+Lace+Top.pdf


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

I love this pattern!! Thanks for thinking of your fellow knitters!!!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very cute, indeed - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Maybe this will be one for me, haha.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lovely..ty


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it... thanks so much for sharing Daniele!


----------



## puss-in-boots (Feb 15, 2013)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely pattern thank you.


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Daniele. This is the pattern that I were looking for, for 3
weeks now.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lovely pattern...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I like it!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank You--So very nice for all of us. Another web site to add to my list, also!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you! Simple but pretty!


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

Daniele1969 said:


> I got this in one of my newsletters this morning.
> 
> Free pattern and SO CUTE
> 
> http://library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1110406756948-33/Freedom+Sincere+Knitted+Lace+Top.pdf


THANK YOU for posting...:thumbup:

What newsletter??

This "looks like" I might have found the right pattern for the acryllic "afghan" yarn made in China and sold via Herschner's...that has turned out to be a yarn that can ONLY be used on knitting needles. So...I have purchased a new set of bamboo straights and circulars, because this yarn literally falls off of an metal needle or hook!! Yes, I even made sure to have a bit of wax paper close to hand too. This site has been a big help on such tips!! 

The wrapper lists size 4 knitting needle or E crochet hook. 
For me...I am more comfortable with a size 6 needle.

I tried a filet crochet pattern...but even as experienced as I am (40+ yrs)...no go, the yarn just does not have enough body. This yarn 'feels like' a cross between thread & yarn when I hold a strand, and is less than 2 ply. Unlike mohair, there is not much fuzz, but it is just as light and is very very soft to touch.

In knit this violet-blue yarn just does not show the stitch work....except if I work it in open lace. I am NOT very good at knitting open lace work...but this is such a lovely color, light and soft texture....that I am determined. 

I have 10 balls...and I am hoping that it will be enough to complete this pattern. THANK YOU!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wendy nicholls (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you pretty pattern


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow. Beautiful.


----------



## Scrags (Mar 21, 2012)

Great pattern thank you for posting . Next on the list 
Scrags


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, thank you.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

This is really lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a lovely pattern!


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I love v necks.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thx it is pretty but i never like big shoulders on clothes -i tend to pick only raglan sleeves but i haven't knitted any clothes yet, heh


----------

